
Dear Companies: Your Data Science Job Descriptions Are Awful - headalgorithm
https://towardsdatascience.com/dear-companies-your-data-science-job-descriptions-are-awful-57a951d8c56b
======
JSeymourATL
> some sort of pathological need to keep the application process shady.

True -

Sadly, the Hiring Process is most often driven by HR Flunkies.

Not Engineering, not even Sales & Marketing.

Why do we let the least informed people try to identify, assess, and attract
talent?

